# Visiting Stallions



## Custard Cream (6 March 2015)

I'm off to visit my first choice of stallion today, really excited! It's a long drive but hoping it will be worth it and he is what I'm looking for for my mare. 

Eek! Wish me luck!


----------



## Amymay (6 March 2015)

Which stallion are you going to see??


----------



## Custard Cream (6 March 2015)

Today I went to see the beautiful Avanti Amorous Archie - the 8 hr round trip was definitely worth it!


----------



## PorkChop (6 March 2015)

Sounds positive - how many are you going to look at?


----------



## Custard Cream (6 March 2015)

Not sure yet, Archie ticked all the boxes on paper before I even went to look at him!


----------



## PorkChop (6 March 2015)

It's often the first one you see  this applies to many things


----------



## ritajennings (8 March 2015)

Thanks Dawn I am glad you liked him x


----------



## Maesfen (8 March 2015)

There are lots of very nice ID stallions about (if that's what you're looking for - and I don't blame you one bit!  so don't dismiss all of the others out of hand before seeing them too.  Archie is super, of course he is but he does have a phenomenal advertising machine behind him which sometimes blinds you to others (exactly what advertising is meant to do, lol!)


----------



## ritajennings (8 March 2015)

Not sure what is meant by phenomenal advertising machine behind him! It is a fact that Archie has gained 189 BD points, he is a show champion, he has hunted , there is nothing stopping the other stallions doing so if their owners choose not to you can hardly blame Archie. You cannot become popular just by Hype, if people are not breeding something they like they will not use you again, the fact remains that over 50% of Archie's mares for the past few years are return mares says it all !


----------



## Maesfen (8 March 2015)

Lol, Rita, don't get me wrong, I love Archie but you must admit, his advertising is far stronger than most other stallions of the same breed but that doesn't make them any less worthy of consideration; they're owners are just not that savvy of a strong marketing campaign as you are.  
Yes, he deserves all the credit (and you) for the successes he's had himself and what he's producing but other stallions are producing good quality stock too, (many to return mares too) they're sadly just not marketing them the same stringent way that you do Archie.  It's easy to see why so many forget about the other stallions available when all they see in print and on Facebook is Archie.


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 March 2015)

Maesfen, I've got to say I don't agree!  There are very few Irish Draught stallions that are worthy of consideration.  Rita promotes Archie well - and he stands up!  A lot of them could be promoted twice as well - and they just don't stand up.  I keep looking at others - I don't find them!


----------



## Rollin (8 March 2015)

If only more Cleveland Bay stallions could do what Archie is/has done.


----------



## Kaylum (12 March 2015)

ritajennings said:



			Not sure what is meant by phenomenal advertising machine behind him! It is a fact that Archie has gained 189 BD points, he is a show champion, he has hunted , there is nothing stopping the other stallions doing so if their owners choose not to you can hardly blame Archie. You cannot become popular just by Hype, if people are not breeding something they like they will not use you again, the fact remains that over 50% of Archie's mares for the past few years are return mares says it all !
		
Click to expand...

I agree, we don't breed anymore but when we were we always showed ours ridden in stallion parades and getting him out and about doing things. you put the effort in the get the rewards.


----------



## dianchi (12 March 2015)

Sorry to add to the "advertising"

I have a rising 4yo by Archie out of my mare and cant fault my youngster (other than she isnt chestnut lol), im actually sad that I will have to find another stallion to put on her in a few years time! (no incest here!)

Custard cream if you want any details feel free to PM me


----------



## ritajennings (18 March 2015)

Thank you very much , Custard Cream is using Archie


----------



## madlady (18 March 2015)

Have to say Archie is a stunner.


----------



## ritajennings (21 March 2015)

Thank you  x


----------



## Custard Cream (27 March 2015)

Ooo not checked this thread for ages! 

As for the 'advertising' - I've looked at pretty much all the other RID stallions around the country. Yes, it's taken a lot of googling and a lots of asking around to find them, but I've looked and found. I've certainly not found any stallion that ticks all my boxes like Archie does, and I'm a hardened list ticker!

I also like the openness from the Archie camp, the countless videos of him doing all manner of things, the fact he is out and about doing all the usual horse stuff, not just being a stallion. He's perfect for me and what I hope to breed. Advertising or not, if the results don't back up the advertising, it's wasted! (And that comes from someone who does advertising for living!). 

So yes, Archie is my choice and I can't wait! EEK!


----------

